# Graduate visa



## Joydeep1986 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello, 

My name is Joydeep and I am an international postgrad student in Perth finishing my degree in this month. My student visa will be expired on 31st August 2014. As I am nearly finishing my degree I hope I will get my final result at the end of August. One of my friend told me that I could apply for graduate visa within 28 days of expiration of my student visa. is that a correct info? or I must have to apply for graduate visa before my student visa expires? If I won't get my result before my visa expiration date what should I do then?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,


----------



## Migration Mantra (Mar 17, 2012)

Dear Joydeep,
You need to apply for Graduate visa 485 before your student visa Expire. Once you get your Graduate visa you will be eligible to work and stay for 18 months in australia.

Kind Regards

Migration Mantra
(Registered Migration Agent)

Mobile: 0404014208


----------

